# Plush or Long Coat?



## wundergsd

10 wk old Black sable female. Do you consider her a LC or just plush?


----------



## apenn0006

cutest puppy EVER!! It looks like an Ewok!  I have no idea about the coat...sorry


----------



## Luca

No idea, but she is ADORABLE. Where'd you get her?


----------



## Piper'sgrl

I think shes just fluffy right now but I think she might end up being a standard coat..Her coat doesnt seem "fluffy" enough to be considered a lc or plush..but just my opinion..Shes definitely an adorable pup though!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm going to guess long stock coat, based on the ear fuzzies.


----------



## CeCe

I see a plush coat. She is so cute!


----------



## wundergsd

Thank you! She's fluffy indeed. She's comes across to me as a long coat. Her belly hair isn't short either... lol


----------



## jang

Whatever she is..she is flipping adorable!! Look at those feet!!!


----------



## FrankieC

Hard to say for sure but I would put my dollar down on long coat. Our puppy, although she looks like a squirrel now (1 week), is from long coat parents and I have seen many pics from past litters that look similar.

Either way, she is awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Jag

Probably a plush coat...but you're going to have to wait for the adult coat I think to be 100% sure. CUTE pup!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

"Plush" is a descriptive term, I hope you know it's not an actual coat type. There's stock coat, long stock coat (with undercoat) and true long coat (no undercoat). True long coats are not that common, most of the time when people refer to coaties they're talking about long stock coats. 

Halo's coat is not that long on her body and it's very soft, dense, and plush feeling, but she is a long stock coat. Stock coats can be short and tight to the body or fuller and plusher, but it's still a stock coat.


----------



## Anthony8858

Regardless, it's a real nice looking pup.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Downright gorgeous! :wub:


----------



## wolfstraum

Long stock coat - some who are just marginal are called "plush" but plush is not an official coat length...just like 'sorrel' is not really a genetic horse color  but a description of a bright red chestnut...

Lee


----------



## middleofnowhere

One of my long coats had every which way puppy fur.
The other had a pretty tight coat - my current stock coat was fluffier as a pup!


----------



## Gharrissc

I can't give any good advice about the coat,but she is beautiful!


----------



## FG167

wolfstraum said:


> Long stock coat - some who are just marginal are called "plush" but plush is not an official coat length...just like 'sorrel' is not really a genetic horse color  but a description of a bright red chestnut...
> 
> Lee


:thumbup:

My boy is a long stock and his body coat is hardly any longer than our stock coated dog. Just his ear fluffs/leg fluffs/toe sprouts/buff fluffs


----------

